# Basenji & Husky/BC x



## basi (Nov 9, 2007)

Just some pics of Belle and my friends dog Nannoq while we had them at the local country park.

Come on keep up:001_tt2:


















Pit stop


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

awww they are both so beautiful 

That husky x collie looks quite a tall dog, very pretty though


----------



## basi (Nov 9, 2007)

Verbatim said:


> awww they are both so beautiful
> 
> That husky x collie looks quite a tall dog, very pretty though


He is a big fella but probably looks so big next to Belle who is only 16 inches


----------



## Classyellie (Apr 16, 2009)

They are both lovely!  Great pics!


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

Lovely dogs...great pics.


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Fab pictures - they look like they were having a great time together.


----------

